# Anyone Into Short Circuit Oval Racing



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Had enjoyable afternoon at Hednesford Raceway for the first time in a few years. It was the Speed Weekend so non of the silly banger cars or other perverted forms of motor sport with caravans and the like, just pure non contact racing. Well as non contact as you can get on a 1/4 mile oval with 30 odd cars 

A night mare to take pictures through the catch fencing, indeed I put the camera away after a few races as I did not think the pics had come out to well. There not to bad given I had to manual focus and have the minimum DOF to make the fence "disappear"

Anyway for any one interested heres a few pics.

Legends, very quick scaled down 1940's style U.S cars with Yamaha 1300 M/C engines










Stock Rods, Vauxhall Novas and Corsa's in the main










National Hot Rods, Space framed "proper" race cars and I guess the quickest and most expensive form of short oval racing, Quite a sight, reaching 80 mph on a little oval :lol:



















And the rather battered Lighning Rods. Very basic no thrills motor racing but good fun 










Mike


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

That looks like a fun day out, I often drive through Hednesford & had no idea there was a track there  Just off to check their web site


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

MIKE said:


> Had enjoyable afternoon at Hednesford Raceway for the first time in a few years. It was the Speed Weekend so non of the silly banger cars or other perverted forms of motor sport with caravans and the like, just pure non contact racing. Well as non contact as you can get on a 1/4 mile oval with 30 odd cars
> 
> A night mare to take pictures through the catch fencing, indeed I put the camera away after a few races as I did not think the pics had come out to well. There not to bad given I had to manual focus and have the minimum DOF to make the fence "disappear"
> 
> ...


I used to go to Wimbledon Stadium on Saturday nights with my brother years ago, but haven't been in ages, :huh:

That's brought back a stack of great memories.

Thanks.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to follow BRISCA F1 stock car racing and travelled all over the country to watch the likes of Stu Smith, Frankie Wainman, Dougie Cronshaw etc. etc. Brilliant way to spend an evening watching motors with V8 American big block chevys and no silencers hurtling around. To see a V8 driven stocker drifting sideways within inches of the inner kerb and other racers - magic!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes BRISCAR F1 is rather awsome with a load of V8's storming around the track. Saw them on the shale at Coventry International Stadium the other month. Why do these pokey little tracks have such grand names  and they always compete in "world championships" when only a handfull of the drivers if any, will not have come from the U.K. :lol:

Mike


----------

